# Les Paul Jr Doublecut templates



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*LP Jr Doublecut templates*

I posted this in my thread in the dealer forum (mods please remove this if it's not OK here!), but hardly a week goes by that I don't get an email from someone asking how to take the leap from building bolt-on guitars to setnecks. My answer is always "start with a Les Paul Jr doublecut". It's the least complicated neck joint (pretty much an angled version of a bolt-on!). The only "magic" is that you have a neck angle and you're using glue! You can do this people! Anyway, here's a template set to get you started...

*LP Jr Doublecut* - (Click for details, price and shipping cost)


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

Check out electric herald


----------

